# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  İskenderun Deniz Össü saldırısının failleri yakalandı

## bozok

*İskenderun Deniz üssü'ne saldıranlar yakalandı*

 

*İskenderun'daki Deniz üs Komutanlığı'na ve Osmaniye'de askeri lojmanlara saldıran terör örgütü üyeleri İstanbul'da yakalandı*

İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ile İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü'nün ortak yürüttüğü çalışmada, aralarında İskenderun'daki Deniz üs Komutanlığı'na saldırı ile Osmaniye'de askeri lojmanlarda bir subay eşinin şehit edilmesi olaylarına karıştıkları belirtilen 3 kişinin adliyeye sevkedildiği belirtildi.

İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü'nden yapılan yazılı açıklamada İstanbul polisinin bir süredir bölücü terör örgütüne yönelik çalışma yürüttüğü ve bu çalışmalar neticesinde 17 Eylül 2010 tarihinde 9 şüphelinin gözaltına alındığı belirtildi.

şahısların, bölücü terör örgütünün yurt dışındaki kamplarında bomba eğitimi aldıkları ve kırsal alandaki örgüt mensupları ile irtibatlı oldukları tespit edildi. Operasyonda yakalanan bir kişinin sansasyonel eylem için hazırlık yaptığı, diğer 8 kişinin ise yardım ve yataklıktan dolayı gözaltına alındığı belirtildi.

Emniyette ilk ifadeleri alınan şüphelilerden 6'sı serbest bırakıldı. Diğer 3 şüpheli ise sorgularının tamamlanmasının ardından Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne sevk edildi.

Yapılan yazılı açıklamada aydınlatılan eylemler de şu şekilde açıklandı:

"29 Mayıs 2010 tarihinde Hatay bölgesindeki bir maden ocağının basılarak bir özel güvenlik görevlisinin şehit edilmesi, birinin de yaralanması, 31 Mayıs 2010 tarihinde İskenderun Deniz İkmal Komutanlığı askeri birliğine roketatarlı saldırı ile 7 askerin şehit edilmesi ile 6 askerin yaralanması,

10 Haziran 2010 tarihinde Osmaniye'de jandarma komando karakoluna roketatarlı saldırı sonucu bir subay eşinin şehit edilmesi,

9 Ağustos 2010 tarihinde Antalya'da bir motosiklete bomba konularak 2"si yabancı uyruklu 3 kişinin yaralanması.

Açıklamada, gözaltına alınan şüphelilerin, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, emniyet teşkilatı, kamu kurum ve kuruluşları ile hükümet konakları, turistik tesisler ve ekonomik hedeflere yönelik sansasyonel eylem hazırlıklarının belirlendiği de kaydedildi.

*CİHAN*

21 Eylül 2010 Salı, 12:01:18 / *HaberTürk*

----------


## bozok

*Kod adı Zerdeşt!*

**

*İstanbul Emniyeti, İskenderun ve Osmaniye bombacısının yakalandığını açıkladı* 

*Savaş AKIN - Zeynep YİğİT / VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 

7 askerin şehit edildiği İskenderun Deniz İkmal Komutanlığı saldırısını gerçekleştiren PKK bombacısı olduğu iddia edilen Abuzer Doymaz, İstanbul Polisi’nin operasyonuyla yakalandı. Osmaniye’de üsteğmen eşi Pınar Akdağ’ın öldürüldüğü baskına da katıldığı ileri sürülen bombacının yeni eylem hazırlığı yaptığı belirlendi.



İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ekipleri, terör örgütü PKK adına eylem hazırlığı yapan bir teröristin İstanbul’a geldiği bilgisine ulaştı. Teknik ve fiziki takip başlatıldı. şüphelinin polis ve askeri binalar çevresinde keşif yapmaya başlaması üzerine 17 Eylül’de operasyon düzenledi. Abuzer Doymaz isimli terörist ile ona yardım ve yataklık eden 8 kişi gözaltına alındı. Abuzer Doymaz’ın sorgusunda, Osmaniye ve İskenderun’da 8 askerin şehit edildiği ve 1 sivilin öldürüldüğü saldırıların tümüne karıştığını söylediği, ancak detaylı bilgi vermediği ileri sürüldü. 

*üzerinde intihar hapı bulundu*

Abuzer Doymaz’ın ‘Panzer Kemal’ kod adlı Medeni Sayıda’nın talimatı ile İstanbul’a gelip asker ve polise yönelik saldırı hazırlığı yaptığı açıklandı. Doymaz’ın üzerinde yapılan aramalarda bir adet hap ele geçirildi. Adli Tıp’ta incelemesi yapılan hapın “İntihar hapı” olarak nitelenen hap olduğu ve kendisine örgüt liderleri tarafında yakalandığında içmesi için verildiği iddia edildi. 



*Halkalı Bombacısı mı?*

İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şubesi ekipleri yakalanan zanlının Halkalı’da 21 Haziran’da polis ve asker servis araçlarına yönelik düzenlenen bombalı saldırının da faili olabileceğini açıkladı. İsminin açıklanmasını istemeyen üst düzey bir emniyet yetkilisi “6 kişinin hayatını kaybettiği saldırıların faili olarak Abuzer Doymaz’ın olduğunu düşünüyoruz. Doymaz bu eylemlerde önce, eyleme karışan bazı kişiler ile ilişki içindeydi. 



Ayrıca yakalandığı yerde bulunan malzemeler Halkalı’daki eylemlerde kullanılanların aynısı. Bu ihtimaller üzerinde çalışıp olayı delillendirmeye çalışıyoruz” şeklinde konuştu. Halkalı’da 21 Haziran’da askeri servis aracının geçişi sırasında meydana gelen ve 17 yaşındaki Buse Sarıyağ’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 6 kişinin şehit olduğu saldırıların da faili olduğu iddia edildi.



21.09.2010 23:44 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Bağlantıyı Nedret kurdu!*

**


*İskenderun’da 7 askerin şehit edilmesi, Osmaniye’de subay eşi Pınar Akdağ’ın öldürülmesiyle ilgili tutuklanan ‘Zerdeşt’ Abuzer D.’nin, Halkalı patlamasından tutuklanan ‘Melle’ kod adlı Mehmet K. S. ile irtibatlı olduğu belirlendi. 8 çocuk annesi Nedret A.‘nın da irtibatı sağladığı ortaya çıktı*

İstanbul’a sansasyonel eylem için geldiği sırada polis tarafından yakalanan Abuzer D.’nin sorgusunda çok önemli ayrıntılara ulaşıldığı belirtiliyor. 

ünceki gün Abuzer D. ile birlikte tutuklanan Nedret A.’nın Halkalı saldırısı sonrasında tutuklanan “Melle” kod adlı Kazım S. ile irtibatlı olduğu ve sık sık görüştüğü tespit edildi. Melle ile ‘Zerdeşt’ kod adlı Abuzer D.’nin arasındaki bağlantıyı Nedret A. ‘nın sağladığı öne sürülüyor. İddialara göre Melle’nin tutuklanmasının ardından Abuzer D. ve Nedret A. birlikte hareket etti. Halkalı soruşturmasında takibe alınan Nedret A.’nın Melle’den sonra, bombalı eylem için İstanbul’a gelen Abuzer D.’yi evinde barındırdığı belirlendi. Nedret A.’nın Fatih Balat’taki evinde yapılan aramada, D.’nin elbiseleri bulundu. Yapılan araştırmada, 2005’te üniversite sınavına giren, kazanamayınca da terör örgütü PKK’nın Kandil’deki kampına katılan Abuzer D., 6 ay boyunca bomba ve saldırı eğitimi aldığı da belirlendi. 

Halkalı’da meydana gelen ve 17 yaşındaki Buse Sarıyağ’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 5 kişinin şehit olduğu Halkalı saldırısının ardından ifade veren bir görgü tanığı olay yerinde patlama esnasında motosikletli birinin kaçtığını gördüğünü anlatarak eşgalini verdi. 1 ay sonra Antalya’da meydana gelen olayda motosikletle patlama gerçekleştirildi. Polis, Halkalı’da kullanılan motosikletle Antalya’daki eylemde kullanılan motosiklet arasındaki benzerliği araştırıyor. Polis Halkalı saldırısı sonrası görgü tanıklarının anlattığı motosiklet ve eşgal tarifiyle D.’nin eşgalini karşılaştırıyor.İstanbul’a daha önce de geldiğini kabul eden Abuzer D., Antalya’ya da motosikletle gittiğini söyledi. Bu bilgiler doğrultusunda motosikletin Antalya’daki bombalama olayında kullanılan motosikletle aynı olup olmadığı incelemeye alındı. Abuzer D., soruşturma savcısı Hikmet Usta’ya verdiği ifadede suçlamaları kabul etmedi ancak çok önemli bilgiler verdi. Saldırıların talimatının kendisinin de bulunduğu bir ortamda verildiğini itiraf eden D., 3 saldırıyı kimin gerçekleştirdiğine dair Savcı Usta’ya şahıs ve olayların kod isimlerini verdi.

*BOMBA, ALARM DüZENEKLİ*

Yapılan sorgusunda, Abuzer D.’nin bombaların uzaktan patlatılması konusunda yeni bir teknik geliştirildiği belirlendi. D.’nin ayrıca savcıya “Ben metropol bombacısıyım, bu şekilde yetiştirildim” dediği de öğrenildi. Sabotaj, siyasi ve devlet eğitimleri aldığı öğrenilen ve 5 yıl dağlarda kalan Doymaz’ın bir müddet Amanoslar’da örgüt yöneticileriyle birlikte kaldığı da ortaya çıktı. 

Devrim TOSUNOğLU-Seda KILIü (AKşAM)


23.09.2010 09:17 / *VATAN*

----------

